# GET BIT OUTDOORS - Memorial Day Super Sale! Free Shipping, Alps Wrappers, & More



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*This is a great weekend full of Fun and Freedom thanks to those who are serving and have served to protect our Country. Thank you doesn't say enough to express the level of appreciation we have for the sacrifices our armed forces make for us. 

Please ENJOY THE SAVINGS BY CLICKING HERE and have an AWESOME WEEKEND!!


http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...re---.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=rWEGIPJxSbs


FREE SHIPPING OVER $99


ALPS WRAPPERS ON SALE!


LIBERTY BLANKS 20% OFF!


ALPS SEATS ON SALE!*


----------

